# Just lost wallet - identity theft



## cjh (18 Nov 2008)

Just 'lost' my wallet in a resturant - bank and credit cards cancelled - any other steps I can take to prevent identity theft?


----------



## jhegarty (18 Nov 2008)

*Re: Just lost walllet - identity theft*

license / keys / address in it ?


----------



## Smashbox (18 Nov 2008)

*Re: Just lost walllet - identity theft*

Change locks if needed?


----------



## cjh (18 Nov 2008)

*Re: Just lost walllet - identity theft*

No licence, no keys, no address - that I can think of....

Loyalty cards to the supermarkets - could they be used to get an address?? Or is my imagination running away with me?


----------



## jhegarty (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: Just lost walllet - identity theft*



cjh said:


> No licence, no keys, no address - that I can think of....
> 
> Loyalty cards to the supermarkets - could they be used to get an address?? Or is my imagination running away with me?




If they wanted addresses then they just need a phone book , it's full of them...


----------

